# Oslo Downtown  Aker Brygge



## janok

The harbor-area downtown Oslo. HDR based on 5 and 3 exposures , the first one became too dark to make use of 5 exposures. The pictures are processed with exposure fusion in Photomatix.




Aker Brygge - Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr




Aker Brygge - Oslo by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

You're getting good!


----------



## vipgraphx

No fish eye?  What lens did you use?


----------



## tyler_h

Very nice shots. Shows great restrain in your post processing to not push these to garbage which is far to much the norm.


----------



## Bynx

I agree, nice work. Your last pic has a tilt left of the building. Just pulling the side to the right slightly would fix that.


----------



## janok

Guys - tnx for the feedback
vipgraphx - these was taken with a Sigma 10-20mm, Bynx - I will fix that building


----------



## ann

You are doing wonderful work, keep it up.


----------



## bazooka

Excellent processing and very sharp images.


----------



## dylanstraub

Rotanimod said:


> You're getting good!


 Everything I've seen him post is very good. Of course some people have commented about the distortion when he uses the super wide but it's all good to me.


----------



## nmoody

Both look awesome! I especially like the second one. Great processing.


----------



## GRbenji

Nice works.  Liked both.


----------

